
SecureDrop Leak Tool Produces a Massive Trove of Prison Docs - garrettr_
http://www.wired.com/2015/11/securedrop-leak-tool-produces-a-massive-trove-of-prison-docs/
======
awakeasleep
If anyone is interested in why something like this is important, you might
enjoy "The Insider", a movie made about Jeffery Wigand, the VP of Research and
Development at Brown and Williamson. (Then the third biggest tobacco company.)

One of the main themes of the movie is how information can be known by
everyone, but legally suppressed to the point that it's not actionable.

Wigand had tried to give the information to journalists, but then that
information could be suppressed because of Wigand's confidentiality
agreements.

A tool like SecureDrop or WikiLeaks allows a new method of releasing
information to the public, because it obscures the source while turning it
into public information. CBS attempted to do effect the same change (private
information into public) by having Wigand deliver his information while under
subpoena, but it turns out a prior confidentiality agreement can override your
responsibility to tell the whole truth during a subpoena. So a tool like this
is basically legal innovation that fills a need that can clearly benefit the
world.

------
finnn
Interesting that this focuses so heavily on SecureDrop. Here are the comments
on the original article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10547959](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10547959)

